# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج 06 SwishMax 4+patch مع شرح التفعيل

## yassin55

**    *   برنامج    *  * Swishmax4*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **    * تحميل البرنامج كامل مع التفعيل (الباتش)* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الان نأتي مع الشرح*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
الان نحاول انه يكون الفلاش مغلق قبل مانثبت الباتش
لأن اذا كان الفلاش مفتوح ماراح يتفعل البرنامج 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وهذه صوره من البرنامج 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## lyes233

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور

----------

